# House fire



## Jason Martin (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi everyone. I will off line for a while, as we had a house fire and are in the process of gutting our entire house due to smoke damage. So If anyone is trying to contact me it might be a little while.
Thanks,
Jason

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 15


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 23, 2019)

Man, I hate to hear that. Wish we could help you some way. Take care!


----------



## Tony (Jan 23, 2019)

Jason, that really sucks man!! I hope it wasn't bad, I'll keep you and your family in my prayers. Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 23, 2019)

I always hate to hear things like this. Well wishes and prayers sent your way.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 23, 2019)

Smoke damage is usually just a chemical washing. Water damage is the big issue with most structure fires. Thinking of you...and family.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 23, 2019)

Sad news. Prayers for strength in all of you.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2019)

I hope everything is savable. 
Everyone ok though?


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 23, 2019)

Sorry to hear this news! Hope you can recover okay from this disaster! Chuck


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 24, 2019)

Sorry to here. Wish you a speedy turn around and keeping you and yours and our prayers.


----------



## Jason Martin (Jan 24, 2019)

Everyone is safe and nobody was hurt. The interior of the house is a total loss, we are stripping to the studs and subfloor throughout. Some things were salvageable. Thanks to everybody for your prayers and thoughts...

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 24, 2019)

Truly hate to hear that Jason, hope the cleaning and rebuilding goes quickly and your family's lives can get back to normal as soon as possible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 24, 2019)

Sorry to hear this...in another forum a guy totally lost his home. Burnt to the ground. Hope you can back to normal as soon as possible.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 24, 2019)

Terrible thing to have happen... it's one of my biggest fears... 

Hope ya can get everything straightened out as timely as possible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jason Martin (Feb 1, 2019)

Just an update, clean out is done, one room that is getting white pine barn board on the ceiling and one wall, is almost complete. Electrical rough in finishes tomorrow, plumbing rough in finishes Monday, drywall stocks on wednesday. My carpenter is trying to have us back in the house, other than the kitchen, in 1 month. Will take a lot of work, as we are replacing windows and doors as well..
Thanks for all your comments, and thoughts and prayers!
Jason

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 1, 2019)

WOW it is happening fast! Good luck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2019)

Glad to hear it Jason!


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 1, 2019)

Good to hear.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2019)

Good news!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 2, 2019)

Jason, it sounds like you are getting great help recovering from this disaster. Is your family okay? Emotionally, a loss like this is taxing on everyone. God bless you and your family as you recover.


----------



## TimR (Feb 2, 2019)

Jason, just now caught this thread. So sorry to hear the losses and toll it surely took on you and your family. I am happy to hear rebuild is moving set a brisk pace. I'm sure there were losses of "stuff" and pics that may be unreplaceable, but at least no one was hurt from it. I also have same fear as Cody and others. Do you guys know how it started?


----------



## Jason Martin (Feb 9, 2019)

Just a little update.. Electrical rough in, some changes and tidying up of wiring, is complete, plumbing rough in is complete, one more day to finish hanging drywall, then drywall finishing starts, probably on Tuesday. About half of the windows are replaced, and the rest will be replaced this week. One room has cathedral ceilings, and I am doing tongue and groove white pine for ceilings and some of the walls, the rest of the walls in that room are brick. Most of that is in, still need to do trim. Moving along pretty fast. As to how th e fire started, my wife was making French fries on the stove, for take in lunch at our school, and she put the lid on the pot, and we think the glass top stove retained enough heat to make it splash out or explode. Thankfully she had already left, so no one was home, as it was only 17 minutes from the time she left till the first fire call came in. The firemen estimate it was probably 1300 degrees inside the house. Everything we lost can be replaced, and am just so thankful that my wife and four children are safe!
Thanks to everyone for your concern!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 9, 2019)

Holy smokes. That is crazy!

Glad everyone is safe....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 9, 2019)

Glad you're OK Jason.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 10, 2019)

Water damage usually exceeds fire damage in many saves. I'd wash off some of those kitchen chairs, then poly them as reminder. I've tried reclaiming soot damaged furniture, between the heat and water glue joints suffer. 

They did great job. Most of the kitchen fires I've been on, that ceiling would have been down. Thermal cameras have really changed the guessing game of precaution. Sheetrock also helps a lot. Hope you figure out french fry safety and turn this experience into something bigger to help those around you and strengthen the love of your family. Good luck Jason.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 10, 2019)

Thank goodness your family is safe! I'm sure you lost some prized possessions, but you have each other still. My best to you as you put your life back together. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow, so glad no one was hurt. I remember as a kid when we'd go away and dad would ask are you sure you turned off the stove. Back home we'd go. At the time I thought it was stupid, now we do it. Accidents happen so fast. Wishing you all the best. Sounds like you're able to get help or are you doing a lot of it by yourself. Waiting for contractors can be frustrating. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------

